# P12 Primera 20V



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

204ps SR20VE with 6 speed manual transmission.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmmm i dont like the look of it...looks like a Poniac Vibe lol
but id take that engine and tranny anyday


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

it probably looks better in person
this car has the gay gauges that are mounted like toyota echo style in the middle of the dashboard, i dont like that
but oh boy would i like that tranny and engine in my b13


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ehhh.... the looks are not for me, but the engine.... yes, the engine...


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, this design is "love or hate". This is crazy looking, but it looks much better in person. I test drove this Primera (it had QR20DE) and man! This car was made great.
It reminded me the Audi A6. I hated that thing when first came out. New Primera was the same way.. But my eyes are getting used to it now.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

the style looks like 1/2 q45 1/2 maxima with a twist of modern interior crap, im sos sick of these companies wasting so much time on gauges and vents, if they put that time in the engine it'd prolly last an extra 5 yrs.. but the body i like, would look nice with a unique and attention grabbing spoiler... some closeto ground foglights would be nice too.. maybe im just used to the way cars look now..


----------

